# Solarforce L2T Serials....who has the lowest/highest?



## Chicago X (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm pleased as punch with the new Solarforce L2T. This high-quality P60 host has several nice features not usually found at this price point, among them a SERIAL NUMBER !!!


#548 was the first acquisition in the Chicago X household.

#107 just landed. :thumbsup:

Any triple- or single-digit serials out there? Let's see 'em :twothumbs:


----------



## Chicago X (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T Serials....who has the lowest?*

*UPDATED LIST*

#A000006 Omicron

#A000010 geezer

#A000013 Lightdadark

#A000019 erzengel

#A000025 jorn

#A000027 flashmenow

#A000037 Toohotruk

#A000041 JNieporte
#A000042 flashmenow

#A000044 RedForest UK

#A000048 deadrx7conv

#A000068 lightrider

#A000084 JNieporte

#A000091 DasFriek 

#A000099 BIG45-70

#A000107 Chicago X

#A000117 da veracity

#A000120 atbglenn

#A000166 flashmenow

#A000186 orbital
#A000187 old4570

#A000215 CheepSteal

#A000218 ssvqwnp

#A000243 bmmeadors
#A000244 JS 280

#A000249 Havenot

#A000266 Dsoto87

#A000279 flashmenow

#A000283 flashmenow

#A000287 kbark

#A000315 Magx

#A000317 flashmenow

#A000366 flashmenow

#A000368 flashmenow

#A000370 Lightfoot98 

#A000386 PCC

#A000399 Moses Mok

#A000403 flashmenow

#A000446 AlphaZen

#A000453 old4570

#A000463 SCEman

#A000474 grablermassive

#A000486 Lightfoot98

#A000488 CM2010

#A000490 Blitzwing
#A000491 Pathian

#A000548 Chicago X

#A000553 Rod911

#A000572 aosinator

#A000590 JNieporte

#A000593 cratz2

#A000764 jonnyfgroove

#A000779 nerrad

#A000932 black kamagong

#A000995 houtex

#A001232 old4570

#A001247 Xacto

#A001258 flashmenow

#A001277 Fusion_M8

#A001282 smoking

#A001287 flashmenow

#A001362 flashmenow

#A001365 flashmenow


----------



## JNieporte (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T Serials....who has the lowest?*

I've got # A000041.


----------



## flashmenow (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T Serials....who has the lowest?*

I have 403, 368, and 366 in hand, But did two light builds for friends, #27 and 42 .

Also just a observation. The earlier numbers were ones in the plastic bags. The higher number hosts I have are in the neat packaging.


----------



## old4570 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T Serials....who has the lowest?*

Also have : 453 and 1232 [ + 187 ]


----------



## Erzengel (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T Serials....who has the lowest?*

Waiting with my post and betting noone posts a lower number than mine


----------



## Chicago X (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T Serials....who has the lowest?*

UPDATED LIST in post #2


Thanks, guys. :thumbsup:

On a related topic, would anyone be interested in a Solarforce registry? I believe both the L2P and L2T are serial-inscribed......:shrug:


----------



## Chicago X (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T Serials....who has the lowest?*



flashmenow said:


> I have 403, 368, and 366 in hand, But did two light builds for friends, #27 and 42 .
> 
> Also just a observation. The earlier numbers were ones in the plastic bags. The higher number hosts I have are in the neat packaging.


 
List updated, thanks. :thumbsup:

In my case, #548 arrived in the plastic and #107 came in the nicer retail package.


----------



## Rod911 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T Serials....who has the lowest?*

#553 for me. Came packaged in a vacuum sealed plastic case.


----------



## ssvqwnp (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T Serials....who has the lowest?*

Put me down for #218...


And yes, the L2P is also serial'd. Mine is A4363.



Chicago X said:


> I believe both the L2P and L2T are serial-inscribed......:shrug:


----------



## Pathian (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T Serials....who has the lowest?*

#491 here


----------



## JNieporte (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T Serials....who has the lowest?*

Just passed #84 to a friend.


----------



## AlphaZen (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T Serials....who has the lowest?*

#446 is now residing in the AlphaZen house.


----------



## JS_280 (Jul 28, 2011)

Just received A000244 from solarforce-sales.com. Mine is flawless!


----------



## DasFriek (Jul 28, 2011)

S/N A000091 reporting in. 
I love the thing enough, But when i saw i had an under #100 light i was just ecstatic.
I ordered it July 17th from solarforce-sales.com in case anyone wonders.


----------



## Havenot (Jul 28, 2011)

Got #249 over here.


----------



## flashmenow (Jul 28, 2011)

Guess I should have hung onto #27 was a super low number. Went to a "good" friend though. 

Also I collect numbers 34 etc any combo, so was pleased to also get 403. Will let you know the next 5 hosts numbers on the way to me now . :naughty:


----------



## Lightdadark (Jul 29, 2011)

Well here ya go... 000013. The most sinister low serial # possible.


----------



## Erzengel (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T Serials....who has the lowest?*



Erzengel said:


> Waiting with my post and betting noone posts a lower number than mine


 
Dang! Lost, #19


----------



## geezer (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Solarforce L2T Serials....who has the lowest?*

#A000010 here




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lightdadark (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh rat farts!!! I only had top honors for like 1 day!


----------



## Magx (Jul 29, 2011)

#315 came in a blister pack. Added in a XM-L T6, B6 SS flat bezel, SS Belt clip and a HA3 S6 Switch. All came in an envelope wrapped in bubble wrap in 9 days!


----------



## RedForest UK (Jul 30, 2011)

I've got A000044, I like to include the zeros as they make it look like a very low number


----------



## Chicago X (Jul 30, 2011)

RedForest UK said:


> I've got A000044, I like to include the zeros as they make it look like a very low number



Your wish is granted. All numbers adjusted accordingly.


----------



## houtex (Jul 30, 2011)

a000995


----------



## CheepSteal (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks to whoever added me to the list, #215 and proud!


----------



## BIG45-70 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have A000099. It was a pretty cool s/n so I treated my L2T to a Malkoff dropin.


----------



## Chicago X (Jul 31, 2011)

Updated with latest numbers. :thumbsup:


----------



## jorn (Aug 2, 2011)

Got #25. Best solarforce ever.


----------



## deadrx7conv (Aug 3, 2011)

A000048


----------



## kbark (Aug 3, 2011)

I just received A000287 yesterday.


----------



## Chicago X (Aug 3, 2011)

All numbers updated. :twothumbs:


----------



## JNieporte (Aug 3, 2011)

Passed #590 on to a friend who was excited to get it (he's mounting it on his Mossberg 590).


----------



## bmmeadors (Aug 3, 2011)

A000243 for me.


----------



## grablermassive (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm #A000474


----------



## Omicron (Aug 6, 2011)

I have A000006.


----------



## Xacto (Aug 6, 2011)

I just got #A001247


Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## flashmenow (Aug 6, 2011)

Checking in. Most of these are passing through my hands as light builds. I am keeping one though. 


166 (mine) :naughty:

Onward to builds for friends:


279
283
317
1258
1287
1362
1365


----------



## nerrad (Aug 7, 2011)

Mine is 779. Awesome and no flaws.


----------



## Chicago X (Aug 8, 2011)

Second post updated with latest numbers.


----------



## aosinator (Aug 12, 2011)

I received an L2T yesterday with s/n: A00572


----------



## Chicago X (Aug 16, 2011)

aosinator said:


> I received an L2T yesterday with s/n: A00572


 

Good stuff !!!

You've been added to the unofficial registry. :twothumbs:


----------



## da veracity (Aug 17, 2011)

Just received 117 yesterday direct from SF.


----------



## smoking (Aug 17, 2011)

Received my L2T S/N:A001282
and loving it!


----------



## lightrider (Aug 26, 2011)

I received an L2T yesterday from SF with s/n: A000068


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Aug 26, 2011)

Got a box from lighthound this afternoon with serial number 764 inside. Very impressed with the host so far...


----------



## Lightfoot98 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have:

A000370
A000486

Purchased thru sbflashlights--Thanks Jake


----------



## Omicron (Sep 14, 2011)

Posts #36 and 37 were overlooked, ChicagoX.


----------



## atbglenn (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Chicago X (Sep 29, 2011)

Omicron said:


> Posts #36 and 37 were overlooked, ChicagoX.



Thanks for the heads-up. The list now reflects your top status. :thumbsup:

atbglenn, you've been added as well.


----------



## JKodiak (Sep 30, 2011)

A000457


----------



## WoodMan (Oct 2, 2011)

A000405


----------



## adept1 (Oct 3, 2011)

540 in the house!


----------



## think2x (Oct 3, 2011)

An


Lightdadark said:


> Well here ya go... 000013. The most sinister low serial # possible.


Any chance of me talking you out of this one? I've been on the hunt for #13 lights.


----------



## scottyhazzard (Oct 3, 2011)

#547 and #1073 both with XM-L 5-mode. Should have done as 3-modes.


----------



## kiev88cm (Nov 4, 2011)

Recieced mine today from SB Flashlights. S/N A001737


----------



## orbital (Nov 21, 2011)

+

Just found this thread,.. S/N A000040


----------

